# Mom, dad planned child sex abuse before kids were born



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 15, 2013)

> Jonathan and Sarah Adleta's children were doomed to a life of perverse cruelty before they were even born.
> Jonathan Adleta, a former Marine officer, dreamed of the day he could  have "daddy-daughter sex." After Sarah Adleta became pregnant with a  daughter, he said he would marry her only if she agreed to let him carry  out that desire. When the couple had a son, Sarah Adleta was expected  to have sexual encounters with him.
> Inan Orlando federal courtroom this week,  prosecutors and witnesses described, in disturbing and graphic detail,  the heinous exploitation and abuse the couple's toddlers enduredat the hands of their parents  even after they divorced.


http://www.sun-sentinel.com/os-oviedo-mother-child-sex-husband-trial-20130911,0,5658037.story

I was wrong.  This is so evil, so horrible, it shocked me.

I've read graphic stuff before, seen stuff I can never get out of my head.....I thought I couldn't be shocked.

Some people are so sick.....death is too good for them.


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 15, 2013)

Bob Hubbard said:


> http://www.sun-sentinel.com/os-oviedo-mother-child-sex-husband-trial-20130911,0,5658037.story
> 
> I was wrong.  This is so evil, so horrible, it shocked me.
> 
> ...



Battle axes might still have a use...


----------



## granfire (Sep 15, 2013)

Makalakumu said:


> Battle axes might still have a use...



Rusty butterknives...


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 15, 2013)

No.  Medics have a use.  This guy needs to be killed a couple of times...


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 15, 2013)

Well, reading that's just made the world an even worse place than I thought it was ... and I thought it was pretty bad before hand.

Nearly all the people alive are mostly okay; the ones that are not and the things that they do really make me reconsider if I care whether climate change or some other disaster wipes us out.


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 15, 2013)

The more I think -- the more I hope that she was the victim of some seriously weird and nasty abuse growing up herself....  As sick as that sounds, it's the only way I can wrap my head around her going along like that...


----------



## granfire (Sep 15, 2013)

jks9199 said:


> The more I think -- the more I hope that she was the victim of some seriously weird and nasty abuse growing up herself....  As sick as that sounds, it's the only way I can wrap my head around her going along like that...



You have to be seriously f'd up to go along with a scheme like this, that is true!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 16, 2013)

I have to think that sometimes a long painful   death is even to good for some people.   
I realize there are sick disturbed people out there in the world but I am still surprised by just how sick their minds can be


----------



## seasoned (Sep 16, 2013)

There is no way of telling what people are thinking that walk among us. Sadly, it isn't until something like this comes to light that their true nature comes out. Their privilege to life and the persut of happiness should be terminated.


----------



## Takai (Sep 16, 2013)

Absolutely horrifying. I couldn't even bring myself to read the article other than what you posted in. As a human being this is hard enough to fathom..as a parent well....I am certain I could come up with a a graphic level of retribution against them. Unfortunately, the damage to these poor innocent children has already been done. Sure, they might go one to live somewhat  "normal" lives (I pray this is the case) but, the odds are not in their favor.

Whatever your religious inclinations are I truly believe that the phrase "There is a special place in hell reserved for people like this" is an apt statement.


----------

